# Gunk Diesel-Tone Fuel Conditioner/Injector Cleaner



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oreo382 said:


> I was having issues with the Cruze at cold start up.By cold I mean ambient temperature(around 3 Celsius here now).The car would start and feel like it was running on 3 cylinders for a while.It would cough and sputter till warmed up (10 min. or so).I decided to try the Gunk product.I put 1/2 a liter in a half tank of fuel.Drove around for a couple of hours that day and next morning perfect start,no coughing,sputtering just smooth running.Big difference.I have 30,000 km,mostly city driving.I guess injectors do get gummed up,that's all I can think of as a cause. I use fuel from a good high traffic station so I assume the fuel should be ok.Anyway,I'll be doing this every so often.


 I've gone 202K miles and never had such issues, and never used an additive. I think there is another issue. Plus, I think using additives is risky in these cars. (Others will disagree.)


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

200k miles,sounds like a lot of highway.Mine sees almost none.I don't know,there is no check engine light.Had the Nox update done? Didn't do it before then.Was wondering if a wonky glow plug would do it and not show up as a check engine light? I have a code reader,i'll scan it and see if something comes up? I'll keep an eye on things and if it resurfaces then a trip to the dealer.
Did some googling and some other diesels with similar problems had faulty injector(s).


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Rather than risking damage to your engine with Gunk, why not use Shell V-Power diesel that is available at select stations in Winnipeg. 

That's all I've used for 92,000 km - and my CTD purrs.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oreo382 said:


> 200k miles,sounds like a lot of highway.Mine sees almost none.I don't know,there is no check engine light.Had the Nox update done? Didn't do it before then.Was wondering if a wonky glow plug would do it and not show up as a check engine light? I have a code reader,i'll scan it and see if something comes up? I'll keep an eye on things and if it resurfaces then a trip to the dealer.
> Did some googling and some other diesels with similar problems had faulty injector(s).


I've not heard of any injector issues on our cars, but have heard of a glow plug issue or two, however it showed up as a CEL. There was a post a couple years ago about that. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## DieselGuy (Mar 4, 2017)

EGR might be sticking open a little bit?


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

DieselGuy said:


> EGR might be sticking open a little bit?


Would that throw a code?


----------

